# يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده موووووووووووووت)



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2009)

*إصتبحنا وصبح الملك لله​*​
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* يووه, صاحى متأخر على الشغل زى كل يوم   ​*
*​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* من خوفه بياكل سنانه ​*
* "ده المدير هيبهدلنى "​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* داخل على المكتب فرحان وحاطط مكياج بدل البرفان ​*
* ولا كأن فى حاجة ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* وفجأة, لقيت المدير فى وشى​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* عملت عبيط   ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* مسح بكرامتى الـ لاند, صعبت عليا نفسى     ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* المشكلة ان ورايا شغل بالهبل ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* مبقتش طايق الشغل ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* أنا لازم أنتقم من المدير ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* أخيرا هروح البيت, أنا مش شايف قدامى   ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* جعــــــــــــان ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* الدش اللذيـــــذ   ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* ولازم ألحق أنام علشان, علشان استعد لشقيان يوم جديد ​*
*​*
* 

​*
*​*
* وهكذا دورة الحياة تستمر مع يوميات طفل شقيــــــان جدااااا ​*


 *منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*صور حلوه وتعليقات احلي

شكرا عياد

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



mikel coco قال:


> *صور حلوه وتعليقات احلي
> 
> شكرا عياد
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



_*الاحلي مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك جياتك*_​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتيييييييييييييييير
ميرسى يا مايكل
والله يكون فى عونه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة كتيييييييييييييييير
> ميرسى يا مايكل
> والله يكون فى عونه​*



*انا اسفة ميرسى يا عياد​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*ههههههههههههه

يالهوى على جمااالهم كلهم 

ماتسلفينى واحد ياعياد وخصوصا الواد ابو قوصة ده اللى حاطط ايديه فى سنانه هههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *انا اسفة ميرسى يا عياد​*



_*لا يهمك يا جميل
بس المهم يكون الموضوع عجبك
وميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي علي مرررررررررررررورك
ربنا يباك حياتك *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> يالهوى على جمااالهم كلهم
> 
> ماتسلفينى واحد ياعياد وخصوصا الواد ابو قوصة ده اللى حاطط ايديه فى سنانه هههه*​



_*انتي تاامري 
اتفضليهم كملهم 
ههههههههههههه
وميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي علي مرررررررررررررورك
ربنا يباك حياتك *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

ههههههههههههههه

شويه صور جامده 

والتعليقات اجمد 

ميرررررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*ههههههههههههه
الله عليك يا عياد
بجد حلويييييييين 
مشكوووووووووووووووور​*


----------



## vetaa (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*ههههههههههه*
*عسلاااااااات خالص العيال والتعليقات مع تعبيراتهم سكر*

*حقيقى مبدع اللى عملها*
*شكرا ليييييك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*صور عسسسسسسسسل والتعليقات تحفه بجد
ميرسى يا عياد​*


----------



## H O P A (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

جميلة اووووووووووووووووووووي اوووووووووووووووووووووووي ...​


----------



## dona ad (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

ياكمالهم شوية صور تحفة ابقى هات من دة كتير 

شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

_ههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا عياد
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شويه صور جامده
> 
> ...



_*ميرررررررررسى ليك كوكو مان علي مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> الله عليك يا عياد
> بجد حلويييييييين
> مشكوووووووووووووووور​*



_* بس الاحلي مرورك الي نورني
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *عسلاااااااات خالص العيال والتعليقات مع تعبيراتهم سكر*
> 
> *حقيقى مبدع اللى عملها*
> *شكرا ليييييك*



_* بصراحه انا مش عارف اقول ايه
 كتير عليا ده والله
ميرسي ليكي ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *صور عسسسسسسسسل والتعليقات تحفه بجد
> ميرسى يا عياد​*



_*دا انتي اللي عسل ربنا يخليكي*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

!!!h.o.p.a!!! قال:


> جميلة اووووووووووووووووووووي اوووووووووووووووووووووووي ...​



_*ربنا يخليكي بس الاجمل مرورك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

dona ad قال:


> ياكمالهم شوية صور تحفة ابقى هات من دة كتير
> 
> شكرا ليك جدا



_*من عينا يا جميل 
انت تاامر*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك​_



_*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي*_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



كليمو قال:


>



_*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي علي مرورررررررك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## shamaoun (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

مقدرتش امسك نفسي خالص مت على نفسي من الضحك وبالذات الصورة الخامسة اول مشاف المدير


----------



## +pepo+ (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

مرسى ياباشا حكايه
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*شمشون + بيبو 
ميررررررررررررررررررررررسي علي مروركم الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويملاها نعمه وبركه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا الواد شقيان اوى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا الواد شقيان اوى*



_اوي اوي يا عيني
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي
الرب يباك حياتك_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

احب اطمنكم علي الولد الشقيان
هو ساب الشغل بتاعه
واشتغل مدير مخازن في شركه ببرونات
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

تحفة بجد جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
والتعليقات روووووووووعة مووووووووووووت
ميرسي كتير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> تحفة بجد جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
> والتعليقات روووووووووعة مووووووووووووت
> ميرسي كتير​





​


----------



## twety (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

ههههههههههه ياحرااااام صعب عليا خالص ... اله يكون فى عونه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

_*هههههههههههههه
احنا رفعنا شكوه لجمعيه الرفق بالعيال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولسه ما بتوش في امرها
ميرسي ليكي عبلي المرور الجميل​*_


----------



## tena_tntn (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

ههههههههه
صور حلوة اوى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههههه
> صور حلوة اوى



_*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي
الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ponponayah (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

جميييييييييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووووووووى 
ميرسى على القمر دا دا طفل عسولة اوووووووى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



ponponayah قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووووووووى
> ميرسى على القمر دا دا طفل عسولة اوووووووى



_*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسي​*_


----------



## Ferrari (11 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*


هههههههههههه صور جميلة وتعليقات اجمل

شكراً يا عياد على الموضوع

الرب يبارك خدمتك

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههه صور جميلة وتعليقات اجمل
> 
> شكراً يا عياد على الموضوع
> 
> ...


_*
Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 4 you*_​


----------



## فافاستار (16 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

صور حلوى قوى والتعليقات احلى ميرسى عياد فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



فافاستار قال:


> صور حلوى قوى والتعليقات احلى ميرسى عياد فى انتظار المزيد



_*ميرسي لك
 الرب يحفظك*_​


----------



## RAMEZ SAMEH (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

_صور جميله جدا جدا:754rn:شكرا ليك_


----------



## cuteledia (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*ههههههههههههههه
الصور حلوة اوي والتعليقات جميلة اوي اوي
تسلم ايدك يا عياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



ramez sameh قال:


> _صور جميله جدا جدا:754rn:شكرا ليك_




_*ميرسي ليك رامز
ربنا ينور حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



cuteledia قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> الصور حلوة اوي والتعليقات جميلة اوي اوي
> تسلم ايدك يا عياد​*



_*ميرسي ليكي اوي
علي ردك الجميل اوي اوي
وتسلم الايدين اللي كتبت التعليق*_​


----------



## وليم تل (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

شكرا عياد 
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا عياد
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



_*الشكر ليك استاذ وليم
علي ردك الجميل 
بجد نورت الموضوع
تحياتي*_​


----------



## sameh_noby (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه العثل ده دول انت وانت صغير يا عياد 
بجد موضوع تحفه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*

صور روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
يا خراشي علي العسل
تسلم يا باشا وميرسي لتعبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



sameh_noby قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه العثل ده دول انت وانت صغير يا عياد
> بجد موضوع تحفه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> *



_*ميرسي دكتور سامح من بعض ما عندكم
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان ( جامده و\موووووووووووووت)*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> صور روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> يا خراشي علي العسل
> تسلم يا باشا وميرسي لتعبك​



_*ميرسي يا فندم علي المرور الجميل
سلام المسيح يكون معاكي*_​


----------



## just member (24 أبريل 2009)

*يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*


​

_اصتبحنا و صبح الملك لله_









_يوووه.صاحى متاخر على الشغل زى كل يوووم_






من خوفه بياكل فى سنانه
"دا المدير هايبهدلنى"





_داخل ع المكتب فرحان و متشيك _
_ولا كان فيه حاجه خاااالص_





_و فجاه..لقيت المدير فى وشى _



_عملت عبييييط_





_مسح بكرامتى ال لاند...صعبت عليا نفسى_



_المشكله انى ورايا شغل بالهبل!!!_





_مباقيتش طايق الشغل_



_انا لاااازم انتقم من المدير_





_و دى اخرة اللى يفكر يعمل زيى_





_اخيييرا هروح البيت..انا مش شايف قدامى_





جعااااااااان





الدش الذيذ





لازم الحق انام علشان استعد ليوم جديد





و هكذا دورة الحياه تستمر مع
يوميات طفل شقيان جدااااا
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

ههههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــــــــــــفه يا جوجو 

تسلم ايدك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*


رائع يا [,[,

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

_



_
_تحفة ده يا جوجو_
_شكرا كتييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شقيانين اووووووووووووووووووى
ثانكس يا جوجو​


----------



## zezza (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

*يا خلاصى على الجمال 
ايه يا خواتى الشقاوة و الجمال ده
شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير على الصور الحلوة ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل اووووووووووووووووى
شكلو عسولة خالص
ميرسى جدا على الصور
يسوع يباركك


----------



## vetaa (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

*ههههههه
لا بيتعب الحقيقه
تحفه بجد والتعليقات جامده

ميرسى يا جووو
*


----------



## muheb (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

صور روعة شكرا لك


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحـــــــــــــــــــــفه يا جوجو ​
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ...


*ميرسى يا كيرو على مرورك الجميل*
**
*ومبسوط انها عجبنك*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



كليمو قال:


> رائع يا [,[,
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


*شكرا اكتير يااااا*
**
*ههههههه*
*شكرا كليمو على مرورك*
*نورتنى يا باشا*​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا على مرورك يا عماد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*تصدق فعلا شكلة جميل*
*شكرا لمرورك حبيبى تونى *
*نورتنى *
**
​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> شقيانين اووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> ثانكس يا جوجو​


*هههههههههه*
*طبعا يا سويتى*
*انتى مش شايفة شكلهم*
**
*نورتينى بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



zezza قال:


> *يا خلاصى على الجمال​*
> *ايه يا خواتى الشقاوة و الجمال ده*
> 
> *شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير على الصور الحلوة ربنا يباركك*​


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل اووووووووووووووووى
> شكلو عسولة خالص
> ميرسى جدا على الصور
> يسوع يباركك


*شكرا اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام ونعمة*
**​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



vetaa قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *لا بيتعب الحقيقه*
> *تحفه بجد والتعليقات جامده*
> 
> *ميرسى يا جووو*


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا فيتا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



muheb قال:


> صور روعة شكرا لك


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

*ربنا يقويه فعلا*
*ميرسي يا جوجو علي الموضوع*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



mero_engel قال:


> *ربنا يقويه فعلا*
> 
> *ميرسي يا جوجو علي الموضوع*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


*شكرا يا ميرو لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## lovely dove (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*


ههههههههههههههههه 
شكلهم حلو قوووووووي 
واضح انه شقيان البيه وتعبان ربنا يصبره علي بلوته 
مرسي كتير come with me  علي الصور 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

*ربنا يقويه فعلا*

*ميرسي يا جوجو علي الموضوع*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



pepo_meme قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكلهم حلو قوووووووي
> واضح انه شقيان البيه وتعبان ربنا يصبره علي بلوته
> مرسي كتير come with me علي الصور
> ربنا يباركك


*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا اكتير لمرورك *
**
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



نيرمين عزمى قال:


> *ربنا يقويه فعلا*​
> 
> *ميرسي يا جوجو علي الموضوع*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة نرمين*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

*شكلهم حلووووووووووووووين اوي وعساسيل موووووووووووووت
مرسيه ليك جوجو​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*

*هههههههههههه مهضومين كتير يا جوجو *​


----------



## monygirl (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *شكلهم حلووووووووووووووين اوي وعساسيل موووووووووووووت​*
> 
> *مرسيه ليك جوجو*​


*ميرسى اكتير يا روكا على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههه مهضومين كتير يا جوجو *​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا رنا*
*ديما منورانى بمشاركاتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات طفل شقيان _جاااااااااااامدة جدا*



monygirl قال:


>


 شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
نورتينى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*للرفع 

اصل الموضع عاجبني اوي ^_^
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

* 



صور وموضوع جميل وطريف جداا
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* ميرسي يا استاذنا 
منورني دايما
*​


----------



## monygirl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتيررررررررررررر
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2011)

monygirl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة كتيررررررررررررر
> ​



* ميرسي يا باشا 
انتي الاحلي نورتي الموضوع
*​


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوة اوووووووووووى شوية الصور دى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور رووووووووووووووووعه
كتر خيره بيتعب كتير​​*


----------



## ICE IDG (21 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه
فعلابجد جميلة اوى الصور
شكرا جدا لحضرتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> حلوة اوووووووووووى شوية الصور دى



*ميرسي يا ماجد 
انت الاحلي :love45:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>صور رووووووووووووووووعه
> كتر خيره بيتعب كتير​​</b>



*ميرسي كتير كركر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> فعلابجد جميلة اوى الصور
> شكرا جدا لحضرتك



* ميرسي يا جميل 
نورت الموضوع 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*يوميات طفل شقيان هههه*

http://www.ch-joy.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73443 *إصتبحنا وصبح الملك لله*​

*

​*

*يووه, صاحى متأخر على الشغل زى كل يوم​*

*

​*

*من خوفه بياكل سنانه​*

*"ده المدير هيبهدلنى "​*

*

​*

*داخل على المكتب فرحان وحاطط مكياج بدل البرفان​*

*ولا كأن فى حاجة​*

*

​*

*وفجأة, لقيت المدير فى وشى​*

*

​*

*عملت عبيط​*

*

​*

*مسح بكرامتى الـ لاند, صعبت عليا نفسى​*

*

​*

*المشكلة ان ورايا شغل بالهبل​*

*

​*

*مبقتش طايق الشغل​*

*

​*

*أنا لازم أنتقم من المدير​*

*

​*

*أخيرا هروح البيت, أنا مش شايف قدامى​*

*

​*

*جعــــــــــــان​*

*

​*

*الدش اللذيـــــذ​*

*

​*

*ولازم ألحق أنام علشان, علشان استعد لشقيان يوم جديد​*

*

​*

*وهكذا دورة الحياة تستمر مع يوميات طفل شقيــــــان جدااااا​*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طفل زى العسل يا مرمر
ميرسيةليكى
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييير
لمرورك سمير 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## V mary (24 أغسطس 2012)

*عثل عثل عثل 
٣ عثل​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

V mary قال:


> *عثل عثل عثل
> ٣ عثل​*




ههههههههه
مرورك هو العسل
ميرسي كتيييييير
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

معلش 
يا مرمر
متكرر
هنااااااا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72334


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

وهنا كمان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84657


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

ولايهمك 
حصل خيييييييييييييييييييير هههههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ولايهمك
> حصل خيييييييييييييييييييير هههههه
> 
> ​


:heat::heat::heat:
الحمدلله نيجت 
من الضرب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
لايااخويا انا مش شريره :t32::t32:
ههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2012)

عسل اوى ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع اللذيذ ده​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> عسل اوى ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع اللذيذ ده​




ميرسي كتيييييييييير حببتي
مرورك الجميييييل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه

روعه جدا جدا
شكراا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> روعه جدا جدا
> شكراا



ههههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييير لمرور حضرتك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه
حلوه
الرب يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## DODY2010 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روعه ومعبره وصور تجنن


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههايه الجمال دةتعليق جميل اوى وصور مترتبة حلو اوى  برافو عليك


----------

